# The REAL American Currency? [mainly just musing]



## Rune (Mar 26, 2020)

I suspect that work experience that has been recorded by the government determines a persons official worth in America, not money. I think once you reach the glass ceiling of being overqualified, it means its time to break through and chart your own course because that *excess* of experience has still got to be worth something, just, maybe its more undefined now.

People reject you for being *too good for them* maybe theyre right. Maybe youre meant to be doing greater things! and its time to demonstrate those skills to the world.
It might even be fun to inform that potential employer that their rejection, contrary to all that we are taught by society initially, was the catalyst for your personal transformation into a superhero.

I have no work experience, but I have LOTS AND LOTS of knowledge. Ill be able to find a job easy once I complete my self-training, but Ill likely be paid minimum wage because I have no work time on record.
Its different than a person with lots of experience and no knowledge who will be paid a crap ton once they actually manage to GET a job.
[Defining knowledge is a hard part though.]

So maybe I need to get some work ON RECORD.
People that have reached overqualified status need to work less and think more.

I think my aunt thinks employers are Gods and worships them as so kindly allowing her the chance to survive in this awful, terrible, hellish, nightmare of a world.
She has become more than a worker, but a slave to her position.
She has let her fears take over about being in control of her own life.
Maybe she doesnt trust herself to make the right decisions for her life.


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 26, 2020)

Rune said:


> I suspect that work experience that has been recorded by the government determines a persons official worth in America, not money. I think once you reach the glass ceiling of being overqualified, it means its time to break through and chart your own course because that *excess* of experience has still got to be worth something, just, maybe its more undefined now.
> 
> People reject you for being *too good for them* maybe theyre right. Maybe youre meant to be doing greater things! and its time to demonstrate those skills to the world.
> It might even be fun to inform that potential employer that their rejection, contrary to all that we are taught by society initially, was the catalyst for your personal transformation into a superhero.
> ...



This is about your aunt? 😕 Vent it. 

Some people definitely do pledge allegiance to capitalism and all the big money makers that come with it. The big money makers bring the rain that makes the plastic fields grow, I guess you could say, so maybe they are gods in a way. Somewhat malefic gods, but gods nonetheless. Some of us want to overthrow them. Establish new gods....


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 26, 2020)

But I have to take issue with how you pitted experience against knowledge. The two are not exclusive. With my kitchen jobs, for example, 80 percent of it's physical, 70 percent of it's habits, and 75 percent of it's muscle memory... 😜
None of that stuff has to do with "knowledge". The bodies knowledge takes a lot of repetition, which is basically experience.


----------



## Rune (Mar 26, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> This is about your aunt? 😕 Vent it.
> 
> Some people definitely do pledge allegiance to capitalism and all the big money makers that come with it. The big money makers bring the rain that makes the plastic fields grow, I guess you could say, so maybe they are gods in a way. Somewhat malefic gods, but gods nonetheless. Some of us want to overthrow them. Establish new gods....



Well to vent a little: I told her I wanted to be a circus clown or street magician and she discouraged me, and rubbed in my face that Im in my 30s and have never had a job.

Mostly I wanted to psychoanalyze her a little, though and gain my own understanding of where I stand on working and having a career.
She doesnt seem very happy with her own life, yet she keeps bringing up desk jobs for me.. Lol.

I hear ya. I might be in a similar line of thinking as the overthrowers, although Im not quite sure I am 100% against capitalism. I actually blame religion more than capitalism.

My ideal political system is the Brehon Law, my ideal currency system is communal trade or maybe a basic income for everyone.
There would be no taxes to start your own business, ideally, so anyone could start-up, but there would be strict laws protecting employees.
Thinking about it a little, Id like there to be a worldwide law against a religious monopoly or something so arsehat religious people cant come into power and brainwash everyone. That way peoples cultures should be preserved, and maybe thered be a lot less xenophobia.


----------



## Rune (Mar 26, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> But I have to take issue with how you pitted experience against knowledge. The two are not exclusive. With my kitchen jobs, for example, 80 percent of it's physical, 70 percent of it's habits, and 75 percent of it's muscle memory... 😜
> None of that stuff has to do with "knowledge". The bodies knowledge takes a lot of repetition, which is basically experience.



Okay. Thank you for your input! I thought there might be something missing in my post regarding what working really entails.


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 26, 2020)

Rune said:


> Well to vent a little: I told her I wanted to be a circus clown or street magician and she discouraged me, and rubbed in my face that Im in my 30s and have never had a job.
> 
> Mostly I wanted to psychoanalyze her a little, though and gain my own understanding of where I stand on working and having a career.
> She doesnt seem very happy with her own life, yet she keeps bringing up desk jobs for me.. Lol.
> ...



Did you just edit to include more? Or did I just miss the last paragraphs the first time around?


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 26, 2020)

Rune said:


> I hear ya. I might be in a similar line of thinking as the overthrowers, although Im not quite sure I am 100% against capitalism. I actually blame religion more than capitalism.



Yeah, I'm not exactly of the opinion that capitalism = fascism or anything that extreme. I call myself a "soft libertarian". I'll vote for Bernie, if he makes the nomination though.

I totally agree, it's religious/spiritual conformity/death that's the bigger issue.


----------



## Rune (Mar 26, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Did you just edit to include more? Or did I just miss the last paragraphs the first time around?



I edited.


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 26, 2020)

Rune said:


> I edited.


Ooooh, yeah, I only edit my posts to correct a word, spelling mistake, or rephrase a sentence. 
I hit the "agree" response on that post, like what if you'd added something atrocious to it after I did that? 😄
Or what if I just missed a good part of the exchange?
It's easier for everyone if you just make a new response.


----------



## Rune (Mar 26, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Ooooh, yeah, I only edit my posts to correct a word, spelling mistake, or rephrase a sentence.
> I hit the "agree" response on that post, like what if you'd added something atrocious to it after I did that? 😄
> Or what if I just missed a good part of the exchange?
> It's easier for everyone if you just make a new response.



Ok.. I will stop editing so much.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 26, 2020)

Rune said:


> I suspect that work experience that has been recorded by the government determines a persons official worth in America, not money. I think once you reach the glass ceiling of being overqualified, it means its time to break through and chart your own course because that *excess* of experience has still got to be worth something, just, maybe its more undefined now.
> 
> People reject you for being *too good for them* maybe theyre right. Maybe youre meant to be doing greater things! and its time to demonstrate those skills to the world.
> It might even be fun to inform that potential employer that their rejection, contrary to all that we are taught by society initially, was the catalyst for your personal transformation into a superhero.
> ...



I truly believe in finding freedom though independent production (working for yourself), technically this is capitalism but I call it survival.

It's actually one of the biggest lessons I've learned through the DIY/punk ethic.


----------



## MFB (Mar 26, 2020)

I can't remember who I'm quoting (thoreau???) but I always liked the qoute
"I am poor by the standards of man, but rich by the standards of nature"



Rune said:


> Im in my 30s and have never had a job.



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFB (Mar 26, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> I truly believe in finding freedom though independent production (working for yourself), technically this is capitalism but I call it survival.


agreed,
But, it aint really capitalism if it aint for profit, yea?


----------



## Odin (Mar 27, 2020)

I hope to never have a regular job again... Just gotta come up with the right setup for making money independently... like a small portable business and somekinda internet based revenue streams.


----------



## lazerskull (Aug 14, 2020)

Please watch and share this documentary. It is AWESOME. I even showed it do my dad who is a skeptical 73 year old main-streamer... and he was FLOORED. The Federal Banking system is not a part of the government! It is a private corporation! It is allowed to exist because of ONE corrupt LAW... the Federal Reserve Act of 1913! Congress can repeal this act! We must inform each other and create a movement. It's time to replace the Federal Reserve with a truly PUBLIC bank that is accountable to PUBLIC OVERSIGHT. Please watch and share!


----------

